# what else could go wrong



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I just recently replaced the battery in my 2004 GTO. after that I had to replace the alternator. as soon as I started up the car after changing the alternator I'm pretty sure the a/c compressor clutch bearing is seized. Has anyone had to change one of these. I dont think its the compressor since the grinding noise goes away when I push the a/c button on the dash. Im getting frustrated!


----------

